# ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?



## stanleyclan (21. November 2008)

*hi ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, welche mir sagen können ob sie den Angelsee "Fängen" in Schweden/Smaland kennen?? fahre dort nächstes Jahr mal hin und wollte fragen ob sich jemand mit diesem See auskennt und schon erfahrungen hat wo es gute Raubfischstellen im See gibt?#c

würde mich über antworten freuen

lg stanley
*


----------



## stanleyclan (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

na ja ok wenn ihn keiner kennt dann ist er bestimmt voll mit Hechten, weil dort noch niemand war


----------



## Denni_Lo (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Was soll die Ampel den bitte bewirken?


----------



## crazyFish (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Ist doch kein Wunder, dass keiner auf den Befehlston anspringt :q


----------



## goeddoek (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



crazyFish schrieb:


> Ist doch kein Wunder, dass keiner auf den Befehlston anspringt :q



Jepp - und das der TE zweimal das Gleiche postet, macht den Thread leider nicht übersichtlicher


----------



## C.K. (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Nun nicht mehr! Sorry hatte nicht gesehen, dass Du was geschrieben hast.


----------



## stanleyclan (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

sollte ja gar kein Befehlston sein und ich wollte das mit den rotmarkierten Worten nur ein bisschen überschaulicher machen, denn manche Boardies lesen ja nur kleine Texte weil sie keine Lust auf "ganze" Aufsätze ahben und deswegen die roten wörter


----------



## crazyFish (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> sollte ja gar kein Befehlston sein und ich wollte das mit den rotmarkierten Worten nur ein bisschen überschaulicher machen, denn manche Boardies lesen ja nur kleine Texte weil sie keine Lust auf "ganze" Aufsätze ahben und deswegen die roten wörter



Ging auch mehr um die Überschrift 

Die Idee mit dem Highlighting für Lesefaule fand ich ehr lustig...


----------



## lille pojken (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Hejsan

Wenn du den Ort schreibst wo ihr wohnt kann man vielleicht auch Helfen!!!

selbst die Schwedischen Angelseiten im Netz kennen deinen see nicht,und beim fischerreiamt ist er auch nicht aufgefuehrt!!!

Hejdå Lars


----------



## Dieter1952 (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

_Bitte_

http://www.jonkoping.net/turism/objekt.asp?id=431


----------



## lille pojken (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Hejsan

schon eigenartig das der nicht aufgefuehrt ist!!!

Tack och hejdå


----------



## Mafgo (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

2001 haben wir in diesem Haus 14 wunderschöne Urlaubstage verbracht.
http://www.novasol.de/house.nsf/0/280nov?opendocument&H=S05270&A=2002521
Habe am Fängen meine ersten Hechte gefangen auf Wobbler und Blinker. Einen Hecht habe ich mit Köderfisch direkt am Steg links vom Badestrand aus gefangen.

Die Angelkarte kostete damal 150 Schwedische Kronen und umfasste den Fängen, den Sandjön und mehrere kleinere Seen.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## goeddoek (27. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Moin Mafgo #h

Na, das ist doch mal 'ne Info, mit der man was anfangen kann - danke :m


----------



## stanleyclan (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

vielen dank Mafgo das ist doch mal was!!! also Blinker und Wobbler waren dort gut( die nehme ich sowieso mit) na dann werde ich es nächstes Jahr mal versuchen!!


----------



## stanleyclan (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

das hier ist doch eine Tiefenkarte oder???     http://www.kurresfiskeshop.se/sjoar/fangen.pdf


----------



## Chris_360 (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

sollte eine sein..nur das is aber nicht der See den du suchst oder?


----------



## stanleyclan (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

doch und der ist noch mit ein paar anderen verbunden die natürlich meinen wissens größer sind. warum?


----------



## Chris_360 (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> doch und der ist noch mit ein paar anderen verbunden die natürlich meinen wissens größer sind. warum?



weil der von der Form her mit dem See auf der Schwedenseite nicht übereinstimmt - 
und er von der Form einem See sehr änlich sieht der mal in der Blinker oder sonst wo vorgestellt wurde..

aber vllt täusche ich mich auch ,-)


----------



## stanleyclan (28. November 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

kann ja eig. nur positiv sein, wenn du diesen See vielleicht im Blinker gesehen hast


----------



## Mafgo (8. Dezember 2008)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> das hier ist doch eine Tiefenkarte oder???     http://www.kurresfiskeshop.se/sjoar/fangen.pdf



Also das ist der Fängensee.
Ich habe noch meine Angelkarte von damals und auf der Rückseite ist eine Karte mit den Seen  welche ich beangeln konnte und ich sehen da keinen Unterschied.
Der Fängen ist mit dem etwa gleichgroßen Sandsjön verbunden, dieser ist wiederrum mit dem kleinen Tängsjön, Nöthultagölen, Käringssjön verbunden. Es gibt da noch den kleinen Mälagölen.

@stanleyclan wo genau fährst Du denn nun hin?

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Mafgo (14. Februar 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Hier mal Bilder

Bild 1




Bild 2




Bild 3




Bild 4




@stanleyclan
Alles andere über PN

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (16. Februar 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Hallo stanleyclan,
ich war 2002 mal am nördlich davon gelegenen Granarpssjön und habe auch Ausflüge zum Eckern gemacht (der liegt nordwestlich vom Fängen).  Beide von mir befischten Seen haben helles, nicht dieses braune Wasser, also entsprechend auf dezente Köderfarben achten. Diese Seen hatten beide ausgeprägte Furchen oder auch schroffe Kannten in der Längsausdehnung. Beste Erfolge hatte ich mit kupferfarbenen Blinkern der größeren Sorte (10cm). Schilf anwerfen bracht nur kleinere Hechte bis 70cm, beim Schleppen kamen andere Kameraden zum Vorschein. Trotz Sommertemperaturen um die 30°C mußte ich einige wieder entlassen, weil die Pfannen zu klein waren. In diesen Seen warten auch recht große Barsche!!!
Gut, es ist nicht genau die Antwort passend zu Deinem See, aber die liegen ganz in der Nähe und sollten ähnliche Bedingungen ausweisen. Vielleicht hilft es etwas zum Einräumen der Köderbox
Gruß Schwefi

P.S. nicht vergessen 15 km nördlich liegen Jonköping und Huskvarna (Streichholzmuseum bzw. Technikmuseum) und das Einkaufcenter A6 oder so ähnlich lohnt auch mal ein Besuch


----------



## Mafgo (22. Februar 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

@stanleyclan

Pn erhalten?

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## stanleyclan (5. Juli 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

ja habe ich erhalten 

also wer noch INfos hat bitte per PN an MICH


----------



## stanleyclan (17. Juli 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

so noch 10 std. freue mich schon sooo dolle!! erstes mal schweden


----------



## daniel_ (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> so noch 10 std. freue mich schon sooo dolle!! erstes mal schweden



Und wie war es so am Fängen?
Kleinen Bericht???

Gruß
daniel


----------



## Mafgo (24. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Das würde ich auch gerne wissen wie es war !!!

Allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins jahr 2010.

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## Mafgo (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Bei Google Maps kann man sich die Gegend jetzt wunderbar aus der Luft ansehen

http://maps.google.de/?ie=UTF8&ll=57.569762,14.220042&spn=0.014315,0.045447&t=h&z=15

Gruß Mafgo


----------



## pfingstangler (31. Mai 2013)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Hallo allerseits,

mein Sohn und ich haben uns kurzfristig entschlossen, Anfang Juli für eine Woche nach Schweden zum Fischen zu fahren.

Ein Häuschen am Fängen ist noch frei.

Lohnt sich der See wirklich?
Gibt es dort neben Hecht und Barsch eventuell auch Zander?
Kommt man mit dem Motorboot durch den Kanal zu dem südlich gelegenen See?

Freu mich auf Eure Antworten!


----------



## nakedchef (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*

Nächstes Jahr haben wir uns zu viert ein Ferienhaus am Granarpssjön gemietet, für 2 Wochen. hat da jemand evtl nützliche Informationen für mich?
Ich denke die Angelei wird vom Grundsatz her gleich sein oder?


----------



## bennyhill (4. Juli 2015)

*AW: ANSEHEN!!!! kennt jemand diesen See?*



stanleyclan schrieb:


> *hi ich bin auf der Suche nach Leuten, welche mir sagen können ob sie den Angelsee "Fängen" in Schweden/Smaland kennen?? fahre dort nächstes Jahr mal hin und wollte fragen ob sich jemand mit diesem See auskennt und schon erfahrungen hat wo es gute Raubfischstellen im See gibt?#c
> 
> würde mich über antworten freuen
> 
> ...


Natürlich, Asnen oder Bolmen.....


----------

